# reels



## ecaster (Jun 10, 2010)

What do you guys think about the abu garcia 7000IC3 ct mag hs


----------



## Fish Hunter (Jul 31, 2002)

Junk....IMHO


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

Junk......had one for about a week..


----------



## ecaster (Jun 10, 2010)

Y is it junk and what do you think about the 6500c3 ct mag elite I was deciding between these two reels what kind of reel do you guys like?


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

6500 c3ct mag is a fine reel. the 7000 is a china made reel with in my opinion fair to poor parts and construction. there are many who love the reel. i did until i got about 25 casts on it.


----------



## ecaster (Jun 10, 2010)

Thanks mike what happened after 25 times. I figured the 7000 was 50 dollars more that it would be quite a bit better. So should I go with the 6500?


----------



## FishRung (Nov 26, 2002)

If you're using it on the field, I'd look at a 5500, which holds enough line but has proven to cast further than the 6500s - the spool is lighter so accelerates more readily. If you also want the reel for fishing then the type of fish/fishing style will dictate which of the 5500 or 6500 you should use.

(That's a very brief opinion that could take pages in its fullest form!)


----------



## TimKan7719 (Apr 4, 2008)

Now i am Wondering if you all are thinking the 7000ic3 or the 7000c3i cause they are 2 diffrent reels. One has line guide the other does not. And what about the new mag version?


----------



## Carpe Diem (Jul 28, 2010)

*Olympic Spark 200*

I am new here and not quite sure where to put this post. I have a olympic spark 200 and I cannot get it to reel in, the line is not tangled. Also how do I cast it out? I normally use a Tiger reel and its so easy. Any thoughts for this oldie goldie reel?


----------

